# Need help finding a British sitcom



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife remembers watching a British sitcom set in a hotel run by a couple - not Fawlty Towers. The couple was by and large sane, it was the guests who were totally mad. This aired on Star Plus, a satellite channel in the Asian region, in the 90s but may have been made much earlier - my wife feels it dated back to the 70s or 80s. Any help with identifying the serial would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## iansales (Jun 14, 2010)

Once the hotel in the UK? There was a sitcom called Duty Free about a bunch of holidayers in, I think, Spain.


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 14, 2010)

Wouldn't be 'Duty Free' would it?

Duty Free (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I managed to find the opening titles of Duty Free on youtube, and that's not it. She's pretty certain the hotel was in the UK.


----------



## Interference (Jun 16, 2010)

Google pops up with this:

HEARTBURN HOTEL
BBC1 / 12x30m-e / 1998 and 2000
Sitcom. Harry Springer runs the Hotel from Hell, he mistreats his nephew, staff and is horrible to his mostly long term stay immigrant residents. 

There may be others, you could trawl through http://www.memorabletv.com/sitcomsh.htm if you have a few free moments.


----------



## Tansy (Oct 5, 2010)

It wan't a motel was it?


----------



## sloweye (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't think of any others set in Hotels that haven't been mentioned already.

It wasn't a Holiday camp was it... i'm thinking Hi-De-Hi!

There are alot of shows listed on this site, hope it helps.

Sitcoms - British Comedy Guide


----------

